# Problème installation Boot Camp "L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque."



## jerry0301 (15 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens solliciter votre aide car cela fait deux jours que je me débat avec l'assistant BootCamp et je ne sais plus quoi faire. Je sais qu'à chaque fois que je fais une clean install de OS X la réinstallation de bootcamp est toujours une drôle d'affaire avec des imprévus à chaque fois mais là je ne m'en sors pas tout seul.
Alors voilà suite à l'installation de Mojave en clean Install sur mon MPB mi 2012 (non Retina) lorsque j'essaie d'installer windows 10 au moment de la sélection de l'iso ce dernier me dit "*Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable, L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque."



Note de la modération: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.*




J'ai bien fouillé sur le forum pour trouver une solution et il semblerait que cela soit lié à une histoire de partitionement sur mon disque principal mais je n'ose pas faire de manip par déduction sur le terminal par peur d'effacer des données importantes.
Voici donc ce que me renvoie la commande diskutill list :



> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> 
> 
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> ...



Je me demande d'ailleurs ce à quoi correspond ce conteneur est il nécessaire, j'étais sur High Sierra avant et je n'en avais pas le souvenir...

Merci d'avance à tous.

Jérémy


----------



## jerry0301 (15 Juin 2020)

Et bien sûr je n'ai pas préciser mais mon iso de windows à bien été récupérer sur le site de microsoft. 

Merci


----------



## Locke (15 Juin 2020)

jerry0301 a dit:


> J'ai bien fouillé sur le forum pour trouver une solution et il semblerait que cela soit lié à une histoire de partitionement sur mon disque principal


Non, pas du tout, car ce message d'erreur...


jerry0301 a dit:


> Alors voilà suite à l'installation de Mojave en clean Install sur mon MPB mi 2012 (non Retina) lorsque j'essaie d'installer windows 10 au moment de la sélection de l'iso ce dernier me dit "*Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable, L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque."*


...indique que ta clé USB n'est pas assez grande, ce n'est pas la taille de réservation de la partition dans le disque dur interne. Il te faut une clé USB 3.0 d'une taille de 8 Go.


----------



## jerry0301 (16 Juin 2020)

Bonjour, 
Effectivement c'est ce que je pensais mais j'ai bien entendu essayé avec une clé usb de 8 gB (2.0 et 3.0) une de 16 gB et même un disque dur de 250 Go pour être sur... 
Le problème peut il être lié à quelquechose d'autre car j'ai vraiment essayé plusieurs disques tous plus grand que les 8 Go demandé... 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (16 Juin 2020)

jerry0301 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Effectivement c'est ce que je pensais mais j'ai bien entendu essayé avec une clé usb de 8 gB (2.0 et 3.0) une de 16 gB et même un disque dur de 250 Go pour être sur...
> Le problème peut il être lié à quelquechose d'autre car j'ai vraiment essayé plusieurs disques tous plus grand que les 8 Go demandé...
> Merci d'avance


Il faut impérativement une clé USB 3.0 formatée en FAT32, impérativement en Table de partition GUID et une taille de 8 Go est largement suffisante. Oui, mais que propose Assistant Boot Camp lors de son lancement ? Fais une copie écran de la fenêtre et une copie écran de /A propos de ce Mac, pour être sûr de ton modèle de Mac.


----------

